# Looking for Master Sam Tendencia



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2004)

Master Sam, in addition to being an accomplished arnisador, also practices Hilot...his own brand of which is a "bonesetting" method that looks and feels a lot like getting rolfed, hard.  Last I heard, he went back to the Phillipines, but was planning on returning to the US soon.  "Soon" has passed, but I have no clue where to start looking for him.

Anybody out there know where/how to find him?

Thanks,

Dr. Dave


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 1, 2006)

I know this is old but I am new to the forum.  

I am also looking for Sam.  I lost contact with him in 2001.  I had also heard that he went back to the Phillipenes but would return "Soon".

Any word?


----------



## Buwaya (Mar 2, 2006)

Last I heard he had a stroke and retired. Don't know his current condition.


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 7, 2006)

Where or when did you hear that Sam had a stroke.  I heard some stories but can confirm none of them.

My brother and I were some of Sam's earlier and longest practicing students but lost touch in 2000.

thanks

Arnis79


----------



## Buwaya (Mar 8, 2006)

Ah, I see. I know how to contact him. Give me a couple days to dig up his contact info.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 8, 2006)

Buwaya said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. I know how to contact him. Give me a couple days to dig up his contact info.


 
I would also be interested. I was travelling a lot several years ago, and was not around for some important transitions. I returned from a prolonged trip to find Phil Hall had passed, and Sam gone (Phil was my usual contact for tracking where to find Sam).

Baited breath,

D.


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to hear that Phil has passed. He was a great friend and training buddy.  Phil was also my contact at times.

Arnis79.

Buwaya,

If you could dig up that information it would me most appreciated.


----------



## Buwaya (Mar 8, 2006)

Give me about a week. Hectic schedule .


----------



## Buwaya (Mar 12, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka/ D.,
Arnis,

Check your PM's.

Keep me informed.

Question for both of you, Did Maestro Tedencia ever include hilot as part of his instruction? 

Do you know if he passed it on to anyone?

Thanks,

Good luck with your search, both of you.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2006)

Buwaya said:
			
		

> Kembudo-Kai Kempoka/ D.,
> Arnis,
> 
> Check your PM's.
> ...


 
Thank you for your assistance. Sam was hesitant to pass on his Hilot training, because the recipient of the training had to -- according to tradition -- be born breech. Something about making sure the magic was in place for the receptacle to work. That being said, much of his hilot was developed over years of deep study into deep-tissue bodywork; the Hilot was the energetic behind the mechanics (roughly paraphrasing Sam).

Regards,

Dave


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam's Hilot gift was truly that, a gift.  The story about being breech born and gifted is true.  

Sam did pass some "massage" technique and alot of Martial Arts training to my brother and I.  We received Arnis, Judo and Jiu Jujitsu training along with Shiatsu massage and Kappo (reviving).  We trained with Sam for over 17 years.  Unfortunately, no Direct Hilot training. Nor can we reproduce the reuslts Sam would get.

I was would ask Sam when would Hilot would be part of our training and he said "after you have perfected your technique."  That was like saying "soooooon".  To this day, still no Hilot training.

Anyway, I would constantly quiz Sam about what he was doing and would frequently accompany him when he would give Hilot to his patients.  I have witnessed dozens of people who sang the praises of Hilot after receiving Sam's expertice.  My brother and I would study Sam's Hilot technique intently and try to incorporate that into our Shiatsu.  

Sam knew what my brother and I were doing but, he never stopped nor discouraged us from trying to copy his techniques.  He would always laugh and say that "you must be breech born and gifted."

Sam would say that Hilot and Shiatsu massage were very similar in that one would have to develop a "touch" through constant practice. "I see with my hands", he would say when working on a patient.  

What separated what Sam showed us and Hilot was the bone setting or resetting a dislocation.  Sam has an amazing knowledge of the human anatomy and skeltal structure.  He understood the interactions of different muscles and bones.  Much like a Kinesiologist.  Sam would study the human anatomy constantly.  I would see him read many books on the subject.

In all, Sam is a VERY gifted and unique individual.  My brother and I both know that we were very blessed to know him.

Buwaya,
Thank you for the information.  I will keep you posted.


Arnis79


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 15, 2006)

ARNIS said:
			
		

> Anyway, I would constantly quiz Sam about what he was doing and would frequently accompany him when he would give Hilot to his patients. I have witnessed dozens of people who sang the praises of Hilot after receiving Sam's expertice. My brother and I would study Sam's Hilot technique intently and try to incorporate that into our Shiatsu.
> 
> Sam knew what my brother and I were doing but, he never stopped nor discouraged us from trying to copy his techniques.


 
That's actually a very traditional and quite effective way of learning healing arts.  Sometimes looking at something for a long time is better in some ways than actually practicing it.  I know quite a few good bonesetters who spent a long time just watching what their teachers were doing, even though there was no "formal" teaching going on - and they all say that it was a very important (if not the most important) factor in their education.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 10, 2007)

I spent several weeks training and helping Guro Sam Tendencia in Los Angeles. He is now living in San Diego- he is suffering from alzhiemers disease and is on the decline. Those of you who wish to  contact him can do so thru his nephew who is caring for him. Email me and i will pass on his nephews e mail


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 17, 2007)

Hilot is the art of pressure manipulating muscles and joints to heal. Guro Sam Tendencia was the major player here in this area of expertise . He was an advisor to Guro Dan Inosanto and the LA police department. Sadly, Guro Sam has alzhiemers and his health is fading. If you care to reach him his nephew is watching/caring for him here tendenciachris@yahoo.com if I could find a way to post a picture I would. He is a great guy and did wonders with my recouperation from a shattered wrist. I spent several weeks with him and saw a very fast arnis player and a man with a warm heart.


a pic of him is here---http://www.fightingarts.com/learning/maworld/philippines/warriorsart3.shtml
Guro Buzz Smith


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 17, 2007)

The work Master Sam did was amazing. He saved my back (I had been unable to walk for over a year secondary to some nasty injuries), helped my girlfriend of the time with a neck problem they wanted to operate for (completely gone), and he helped several members of my family, as well as a family accross the street, whose son was hit by a semi, in a coma for 6 months, and had so many contractures that the PT's were unable to assist him until Sam "loosened him up".

He also had some great stories about challenge matches from around the world. He battled the Japanese in a guerilla war in the Phillipine jungles; told a story of hopping into the back of a troop carrier with 2 machete, then hopping out and the driver never knowing his platoon had been wiped out.

From the atrocities committed by the Japanses in the Phillipines, you might expect him to be racially sore. He wasn't; rather, he travelled to Japan, where he became fast friends with the head of the kodokan, and they played ping-pong every morning before starting their day. He recounted Mifune sensei and he finishing up their matches, while dozens of guys from around the globe sat outside waiting their turn for a judo challenge match with the master.

While in Japan, Sam trained for and recieved rukudan and shichidan ranks in karate and judo (this was in the post-WW2 era, when you couldn't fake it, or buy it over the internet). He also participated in many challenge matches, blending his arts for victories. He would refer to this in story as, "you come to practish weet Mashter Sham?"

In the North American badlands, he was "noticed" by a young american indian lass. They were getting along famously until her promised groom emerged in a rage, and challenged Sam to a fight to the death with a Tomohawk (Sam didn't have a tomohawk, so he picked up a stick from nearby to use). The guy kept saying he was going to kill Sam; tear him up..chop him to bits. They fought, and it lasted merely a blink. He came in with basically a #1, which Sam parried off and side-stepped, then shot a low glancing blow to the knee. The guy hit the ground like a sack of rocks with Sam taunting, "Get up! We have to practice! You're going to tear me up, remember? You can't do that from down there."

Sam also taught Judo, Karate and Baton fighting to police at the Oakland YMCA for a bit in the racially tense 60's era. He was accosted by a couple of youths with switchblades, threatening to cut him up. "You want to practish weet Sham?" He set his gear-bag down, withdrew an escrima stick, and with the speed of a blender popped them on their hands and wrists causing them to drop their weapons in pain, and run away. Again, Sam taunting, "Come back! We just got started! We got to practish!" They came back many other days pestering him to teach them what he did, but he said no, sticking to his guns about teaching law enforcement.

He eventually ended up in the Who's Who of Law Enforcement, for training FBI members in self-defense.

He is one of those amazing men who never made it famous or rich, had his own little anti-social quirks, but should always be remembered.

Be well, Master Tendencia. You are still admired, and will be remembered well.

Dave


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 17, 2007)

Dave, when I went on my search for the Filipino Martial arts in LA GM Sam was thefirst to welcome me with open arms. He took me to a lot of places and introduced me to a lot of people I would have never met. He arranged for me to visit Rene Latosa, Ted Lucay Lucay, Guro Dan Inosanto,  we even went out to lunch with George Foon ( Know Now Pub). He drove me all over LA and I paid himback by helping him teach dr.s , lawyers and  businessmen in driveways, parking garages, and in their basements. I had shattered my wrist a year earlier and he was able to make me  function a whole lot better by using his hilot on it. He was an amazing man then.http://www.geocities.com/avengergt/samdanbuzz.jpg 
 I wish I was able to just pack up and go visit- but , alas- I am poor . 
But I am rich with the memory of GMTendencia. My prayers go out to him and a thank you to you for your testimonial. 

   "A man is rich or poor, not by the things he owns or the money he has in a bank. If he has made friends, memoris and has accomplished things- he is truely rich. If he has not, he is poor- for he will not be remembered. 

 Guro Sam Tendencia is  truely rich. Salamat Po


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 31, 2013)

kuntawguro said:


> Dave, when I went on my search for the Filipino Martial arts in LA GM Sam was thefirst to welcome me with open arms. He took me to a lot of places and introduced me to a lot of people I would have never met. He arranged for me to visit Rene Latosa, Ted Lucay Lucay, Guro Dan Inosanto,  we even went out to lunch with George Foon ( Know Now Pub). He drove me all over LA and I paid himback by helping him teach dr.s , lawyers and  businessmen in driveways, parking garages, and in their basements. I had shattered my wrist a year earlier and he was able to make me  function a whole lot better by using his hilot on it. He was an amazing man then.http://www.geocities.com/avengergt/samdanbuzz.jpg
> I wish I was able to just pack up and go visit- but , alas- I am poor .
> But I am rich with the memory of GMTendencia. My prayers go out to him and a thank you to you for your testimonial.
> 
> ...



For some reason, Master Sam is heavy on my mind today. It was good to revisit these.


----------

